# I just saved Max from my 4 year old and scissors!!!!



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I was working and I heard come on max lets take this off. :blink: I run over he went to my craft room got on a chair and got my scissors and was about to cut some hair (mind you MAX has very little hair). I say what do you think you are doing??? Oh he has a blue spot I don't like :huh:....ummmm Ryan was eating a popsicle and stained Max. Oh LORD! I just explained to him, he can not get sissors because he can hurt himself or someone else and NO ONE can cut max's hair but mommy. I understand he was trying to help but OMG I can't even imagine! lol

On another note we are working on max's tear stains....order All Systems Gel hope it works!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I remember when someone we knew on FB had her Show Maltese coat cut by her scissor wielding toddler. It is amazing how kids think they can fix things with scissors and scary. Glad you were so quick to catch on to what he was up to.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Glad to hear everyone is okay!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

daisyg said:


> I was working and I heard come on max lets take this off. :blink: I run over he went to my craft room got on a chair and got my scissors and was about to cut some hair (mind you MAX has very little hair). I say what do you think you are doing??? Oh he has a blue spot I don't like :huh:....ummmm Ryan was eating a popsicle and stained Max. Oh LORD! I just explained to him, he can not get sissors because he can hurt himself or someone else and NO ONE can cut max's hair but mommy. I understand he was trying to help but OMG I can't even imagine! lol
> 
> On another note we are working on max's tear stains....order All Systems Gel hope it works!!!


So glad he decided to tell Max what he was about to do. :thumbsup: and not keep it a secret. 

Off topic---I also have been using the AS Gel to keep Sammie's hair in place above his eyes. how are you using it?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my, time for a lock on the craft room door! 
I know kids cut other kids' hair all the time. It is one of the parents' nightmares.
I am glad you caught it in time!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm glad you stopped it in time.

I'll be honest I cringed a bit.... why is a 4 year old alone with a dog?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

What a smart boy trying to help! He even got a chair to grab the scissors huh... I can only imagine the scene. So glad you caught it. 



Grace'sMom said:


> I'll be honest I cringed a bit.... why is a 4 year old alone with a dog?


Tori, my dogs are around my 5 yo Godson all the time, he's kind and knows the dogs are little. I don't see a problem with that and also who can have an eye on a child and dog 24/7? 




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:w00t: KIDS, WHAT THEY DON'T THINK OF:innocent:
:innocent: MY KIDS WERE RAISED WITH SMALL DOGS, WE JUST TAUGHT THEM TO BE GENTLE WITH THEM. KIDS NEED TO BE AROUND DOGS SO THEY ARIEN'T FEARFUL, MOM'S HAVE EYES IN THE BACK OF THEIR HEADS AND CAN SEE EVERYTHING, RIGHT:HistericalSmiley: 
DAISY I'M GLAD YOUR BACK:chili:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Grace'sMom said:


> I'm glad you stopped it in time.
> 
> I'll be honest I cringed a bit.... why is a 4 year old alone with a dog?


It doesn't seem as if he was alone with the dog. She was able to stop this from happening because she was so close by. I would agree that a 4 year old should not be left unsupervised with one of our little dogs, but this appears to have been stopped precisely because they were being supervised.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Haha...I have to laugh...kids are notorious for playing hairdresser at that age. My little girl took took a BIG chunk out of her hair and my neighbors cat when she was little with her child safety scissors..they move quick...you caught on quick mom...much quicker than me. The worst part for us is bringing the cat back to explain she had a minor trim


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad everything is ok and hope the blue stain is gone now!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

SammieMom said:


> So glad he decided to tell Max what he was about to do. :thumbsup: and not keep it a secret.
> 
> Off topic---I also have been using the AS Gel to keep Sammie's hair in place above his eyes. how are you using it?


We have not received it yet hopefully tomorrow. 



edelweiss said:


> Oh my, time for a lock on the craft room door!
> I know kids cut other kids' hair all the time. It is one of the parents' nightmares.
> I am glad you caught it in time!


Yes my my craft room is usually locked but hubby sometimes goes in to use my mirrors and light (BEST LIGHT IN THE HOUSE) and he forgets! :mellow:
This is the kids favorite room! lol LOTS OF RIBBON and Goodies!



Grace'sMom said:


> I'm glad you stopped it in time.
> 
> I'll be honest I cringed a bit.... why is a 4 year old alone with a dog?


Max is really good around children as he is an older pup and He was adopted as their pet. My kids are 4 and 2 and we live in a two story home so most of the time we are on the 2nd floor. My Kids have to know where I am 24/7 lol...can't even go to the bathroom alone. Now that we have MAX that is 3 kids lol. Max likes to be with mommy....he only goes with the kids when he is ready for playtime. Since we are potty training him...he and the kids only have 2 rooms they can go in and out of and so I was in my room and they were in the Living room.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Boy did this take me back to my day................ Can I tell you I always loved cutting the doggies hair, my hair, friends hair and my brother and sisters hair oh including barbies hair! Ohhhhhh the trouble I was in  hah you would think I wouldve been a hair stylist! Nope! I think I gave up when I got into sooooo much trouble when I decied to give myself a hair cut on my birthday! LOL! I was turning 7 and my mom was getting the party ready for me, while I decied to give the dog and myself matching hair cuts! Still had the party, mind you it was a little sore to sit LOL!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh dear i'm glad you caught it on time  Kids and play, I remember one of my sisters decided to cut the lot of her fringe (bangs) off the day before her 1st year at school's photographs. My mum was pleased lol.


----------

